# A massive thank you from all at AIB.



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon,

Just a quick thank you to all GTR.co.uk forum members for all your custom over the last few months, we've insured more GTR's than ever before!

Don't forget, we give a healthy discount of up to 15% for any forum members so please contact the team for all your insurance needs on 02380 268351 or visit https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/

Look forward to speaking to you all.

Many Thanks

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

